# for all the bacon freaks



## redneck69 (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## sunman76 (Nov 16, 2011)

...lol


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 16, 2011)

AWESOME!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## brdprey (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## frizzlefry (Nov 16, 2011)

LOL Makes perfect sense!

I saw a pic a couple of weeks ago of a model pig someone made entirely from smoked pork.  I think there was a fattie for the body, sausage links for the legs, bacon ears, etc.

Edit:  Here it is







Here is the story:

http://blog.smokeindaeye.com/2010/11/26/pork-e-pigskin.aspx


----------



## garyinmd (Nov 16, 2011)

Just leaving work and heading home, does not mention what store has them.


----------



## alelover (Nov 16, 2011)

And then she will bring you your slippers because she is so moved by your thoughtfulness.


----------

